# Friday fishing in galveston



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be glad to buy fuel and bait for someone with boat who fishes Galveston area. I have plenty tackle and the want to go. I live in Galveston and my own boat was destroyed by Ike. My regular fishing buddy's are working. I am a nice guy and have been known to be a reel sportsman. Thanks Victor PM me or call at 832-704-0687:dance:


----------

